# Lost Golden Retriever in Lound / Fritton area N SUFFOLK



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

CPd from another forum

This is a long shot but a golden retriever is missing from his home in Lound following a house fire. There have been unconfirmed sightings of a similar dog in the area but he is running scared.
Could any one who is out lamping locally to the area please please keep a look out for him.
This is a link to the area: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...t9pHfh8aUB2vqQ
and tjis is the link to his 'DogLost' page: DogLost - Lost: Golden Retriever Male In East Anglia (NR32)

Any help or info appreciated - esp anyone with heat seeking equipment.
Thanks in advance


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

hawksport said:


> CPd from another forum
> 
> This is a long shot but a golden retriever is missing from his home in Lound following a house fire. There have been unconfirmed sightings of a similar dog in the area but he is running scared.
> Could any one who is out lamping locally to the area please please keep a look out for him.
> ...


He's been found now - thankfully!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

henry said:


> He's been found now - thankfully!


oh thank goodness


----------

